# For the love of simple gas cans...



## Ashful (Aug 26, 2012)

I love my 1990's vintage gas cans:





Dirt simple, fixed spout, vent cap, heavy and durable (at least by today's standards).  Seems this is all one could buy ca.1995, and I had no problem with that.

I've bought and tossed a half dozen gas cans since, and haven't found anything acceptable.  For a while, all the cans had stupid retractable nozzels, which you had to push down into the fuel to put the cap on, meaning you got your hands wet with gasoline every time you removed the cap and withdrew the spout.  Now, seems they all have these stupid "spill proof" designs, which cause me to spill more gas all overmyself than I ever did with the old technology.

Where can one still buy the gas can shown in the photo above?  Why did they have to mess with a good design?


----------



## festerw (Aug 26, 2012)

Craigslist, maybe ebay, garage sales, flea market.  If you want new try Eagle or Just-Rite cans.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm with you 100%
New jugs are  CARB compliant 
CARB: California Air Resources Board has new standards for fuel cans.

Still spilling gas with the spill proofs I have, got a new (old) spout for one of the small cans & spill no or very little gas with it.
Still looking for the "Spillproof" brand name  (some here say they work) , no luck so far so I changed the spout on one.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/went-to-get-a-new-gas-can-for-chainsaw-gas.86478/


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 27, 2012)

bogydave said:


> I'm with you 100%
> New jugs are CARB compliant
> CARB: California Air Resources Board has new standards for fuel cans.
> 
> ...


 
"Nospill" is the brand Dave's after. I have one and make my family members buy them too.  They work the best out of all the cans out there.  Swap the tops and DOT even likes 'em.  They are taking over the shelves at OPE shops everywhere and for good reason.  Thicker cans don't distort with temperature fluctuations, they pour much faster than any other non-vented can, and the spout assembly actually works and holds up over time.  Mine is 2+ years old and going strong.  I have 2 Blitz 5 gal cans and can't wait to get rid of those f*&^ers.

Should be available at any place that sells Deere or Stihl equipment, or has a Rotary and/or Stens account. Which covers about 99.8% of shops out there.

http://www.nospill.com/Distributors.html (The list of distributors)
http://no-spill.com/zipsearch/zipsearch.htm (The dealer locator, by ZIP)

And everybody's favorite .....


----------



## nate379 (Aug 27, 2012)

Those cans freaking suck dockey gonads!

My brother had a couple gal one for 2 stroke mixed gas. I filled the saw a few times and made a mess each time. He kept giving me crap, he never spills a drop, etc.

My Dad came over a few days later and I think he ended up dumping 1/2 the can on the ground.

I have some of the old cans like Jotul has.  A few didn't have vents, but I made my own with a big self tapping screw stuck in.  Remove to vent.


For my race car I have a bunch of these and they work great. I have used them for the lawnmower's gas as well...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VP-Red-5-Gallon-Racing-Fuel-Jug-Utility-Gas-Can-IMCA-/190629211638

Can find for them about $20 each if you buy 4-5 of them.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 27, 2012)

Nate,

Are you talking about the No-Spill cans or the cheap POS's that every box-store and corner hardware store is selling right now?


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 27, 2012)

Joful said:


> I love my 1990's vintage gas cans:
> 
> View attachment 72703
> 
> ...


 
You can't buy those new anywhere anymore.  They've been made obsolete by new C.A.R.B standards.

Why did they mess with the design? "We're from the Goverment and we're here to help."


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 27, 2012)

I have 4 of those 1990's vintage cans (2 red, 1 yellow, 1 blue), and I regret not buying a couple pallets of them, lol!

I'm also a big fan of the No-Spill cans. I haven't tried large volumes, but the 1.25 gallon cans pour great and the new version has a nice white view stripe.


----------



## Lewiston (Aug 27, 2012)

The best cans I own and use were made / marketed by Briggs and Stratton.
I'm able to fill my saws without spilling a drop.
Sadly they discontinued them.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 27, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> You can't buy those new anywhere anymore.  They've been made obsolete by new C.A.R.B standards.
> 
> Why did they mess with the design? "We're from the Goverment and we're here to help."



I don't live in CA, this being one of innumerable reasons why.  I can still buy non-CARB chainsaws and leaf blowers, why not gas cans?

No-Spil = no help.  Half of what I want these cans for is pouring diesel or kero on brush piles to burn, or gasoline into soup cans to dump on yellow jacket nests.  I need something I CAN spill, when I want.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 27, 2012)

nate379 said:


> Those cans freaking suck dockey gonads!


 
I wondered why they were so popular amongst donkeys.

I find that I spill more with the new ones. My attention wanders while I wait for the damn thing to pour more than half a gallon of petrol. I switch hands. Start thinking about dinner/chores/donkey gonads. Ultimately I do something dumb.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 27, 2012)

Joful said:


> I love my 1990's vintage gas cans:
> 
> View attachment 72703
> 
> ...


 

I have 2 just like that, 2 others very similar just slightly different shape,1 is round. 1 1/4 & 2 1/4 for mixed gas,2 1/2 & 5 gallon for straight gas..All mid 80's to early '90's.Work just like their supposed to with no problems.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 27, 2012)

I've found my retirement plan.  Open a plant in Mexico to make old-school gas cans, hire a few drug-runners to smuggle them across the border, and sell them to hearth.com'ers.  Clearly there's no other source for them?

The OP was where to buy a simple non-CARB gas can, not debate which CARB can is the best.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 27, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> "Nospill" is the brand Dave's after. I have one and make my family members buy them too. They work the best out of all the cans out there. Swap the tops and DOT even likes 'em. They are taking over the shelves at OPE shops everywhere and for good reason. Thicker cans don't distort with temperature fluctuations, they pour much faster than any other non-vented can, and the spout assembly actually works and holds up over time. Mine is 2+ years old and going strong. I have 2 Blitz 5 gal cans and can't wait to get rid of those f*&^ers.
> 
> Should be available at any place that sells Deere or Stihl equipment, or has a Rotary and/or Stens account. Which covers about 99.8% of shops out there.
> 
> ...



 MasterMech, we have bought three of the no-spill cans, I never had a problem with them and I don't miss the old can either.

zap


----------



## Jags (Aug 27, 2012)

Wanna get mad at the new style cans?  Try pouring 15 or 20 gallons of fuel into boat tanks.  30 minutes of listening to the tinkle of fuel being poured only to hear it stop to take another breath?

And the no spills - I think they are good cans, but they are designed wrong to get to the boat tanks that are below deck level.  I just want my old, vented, pour spout cans back.  I spill FAR more fuel NOW than I ever did with the old design.  I am back to a big funnel and screwing the lids off.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 27, 2012)

all i know is that the stupid red cans I've been picking up for the past 5 years or so all seem to fail in the seam within a year of use.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Aug 27, 2012)

Harbor freight to the rescue:

http://www.harborfreight.com/self-priming-copper-jiggler-pump-47334.html

Works great for my tractor.


----------



## lukem (Aug 27, 2012)

Get a funnel.  Problem solved. Not ideal...but the new ones are even more frustrating.


----------



## begreen (Aug 27, 2012)

Jags said:


> Wanna get mad at the new style cans? Try pouring 15 or 20 gallons of fuel into boat tanks. 30 minutes of listening to the tinkle of fuel being poured only to hear it stop to take another breath?
> 
> And the no spills - I think they are good cans, but they are designed wrong to get to the boat tanks that are below deck level. I just want my old, vented, pour spout cans back. I spill FAR more fuel NOW than I ever did with the old design. I am back to a big funnel and screwing the lids off.


 

Agreed, try emptying a full 5 gallon container into the vertical side gas filler on a car or truck. Take my word, it's a gigantic, tiring, PITA with the new spouts. I have a 70's vintage, metal Eagle gas can that I scrounge parts for because it just works. And lucky me I just got one of these 5 gal cans last weekend at a yard sale for $5, barely used and not a scratch on it.


----------



## Jags (Aug 27, 2012)

BG - if I found a row of 10 cans just like that - I would be the proud owner of 10 more gas cans.


----------



## begreen (Aug 27, 2012)

It's the U2-51-S model, still sold though pricey$$.


----------



## n6crv (Aug 27, 2012)

WOW you would NOT be able to fill that can around here if they saw you! Blue is for Kerosene. All my cans look like that or even older. Still have a couple round red ones.


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 27, 2012)

n6crv said:


> *WOW you would NOT be able to fill that can around here if they saw you! Blue is for Kerosene.* All my cans look like that or even older. Still have a couple round red ones.


 
Same here.  The regulation for filling cans is posted on our pumps.


----------



## Jags (Aug 27, 2012)

begreen said:


> It's the U2-51-S model, still sold though pricey$$.


EEEkkk!  You ain't kidding.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 27, 2012)

Be careful with the no spill spouts if you leave the spout on.
I had one in the sun for a while, went to fill the saw & the can had built up internal pressure,
gas spewed everywhere when I went to fill the saw.

I started using an old plastic quart oil jug for gas, (Ams-oil have wide mouth lids)  I fill it 3/4 full from the no spill jug, (can see how full it is) 
It's small enough to handle easily, I can see in the saw's gas tank to see how close to full it is & not spill or overflow it.
Use  up the gasoline fast, easy to carry in the woods & cheap.  (1st use, rinse it with some gas to get out any left over oil)


----------



## begreen (Aug 27, 2012)

Jags said:


> EEEkkk! You ain't kidding.


 
Now you see why I had to work really hard at keeping a chit-eating grin off my face when I picked it up for $5. Also got a large Weber with accessories for $20. Looked like it had been used about 2-3 times.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 27, 2012)

n6crv said:


> WOW you would NOT be able to fill that can around here if they saw you! Blue is for Kerosene. All my cans look like that or even older. Still have a couple round red ones.


 
That's the regulation here, as well, but I've never seen anyone enforce it. Usually, when I'm filling my red can with diesel or kero, there's three guys waiting in line behind me to fill their red cans with the same. Only difference is that my can works, and theirs are POS lightweight cans with CARB nozzles.

I did buy a blue can to replace the red a few months ago (the instigation for this thread), but it had a compliant nozzle, and I couldn't pour it onto brush or into my jet heater without getting kero all over my hands.  That's when I switched back to the old red can.


----------



## nate379 (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm not sure what can you are referring to, but I've never been hassled with filling up whatever can at the pumps.  I have used old windshield wash jugs for gas when all my cans had diesel or race gas in them.



n6crv said:


> WOW you would NOT be able to fill that can around here if they saw you! Blue is for Kerosene. All my cans look like that or even older. Still have a couple round red ones.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 27, 2012)

begreen said:


> Agreed, try emptying a full 5 gallon container into the vertical side gas filler on a car or truck. Take my word, it's a gigantic, tiring, PITA with the new spouts. I have a 70's vintage, metal Eagle gas can that I scrounge parts for because it just works. And lucky me I just got one of these 5 gal cans last weekend at a yard sale for $5, barely used and not a scratch on it.
> 
> View attachment 72731


 

Every contractor I've worked for in 25+ yrs has used those cans,practically indestructible. & well worth the investment. 1 1/4 or 2 gallons for mixed gas for cut off saws/chain saws, 5 gallon for straight gas for most everything else,yellow 5 gallon cans for diesel for most skidsteer loaders & other heavy equipment.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 27, 2012)

I got 5 Eagle cans from the local hardware store, which doesn't sell them anymore.  The model that I have doesn't have the flexible spout but a funnel that fits over the spout.  It also is handy when filling the tank.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 27, 2012)

nate379 said:


> I'm not sure what can you are referring to, but I've never been hassled with filling up whatever can at the pumps.  I have used old windshield wash jugs for gas when all my cans had diesel or race gas in them.


I thought it was federal, but maybe it's state laws. Most pumps have a "unlawful to dispense fuel into unapproved containers" sign posted on or near them,


----------



## onetracker (Aug 28, 2012)

as has been said here already, the poorly designed or over-engineered gas cans i've bought in the last few years frustrate me to no end. i do have a couple of old ones as in joful's first photo. they work fine to fill the lawn tractor but harder to control when filling a saw..

i do love the 'no-spill' nozzle. i'll be picking up another 1 or 2 of them and throwing out the other pieces of crap. you wouldn't think that it's difficult to design a gas can that works.


----------



## nate379 (Aug 28, 2012)

Probably, but it's hard to read that stuff when pumping gas at the same time that I'm on the cell phone and have a smoke in my mouth. Can only do SO many things at once and and all.




Danno77 said:


> I thought it was federal, but maybe it's state laws. Most pumps have a "unlawful to dispense fuel into unapproved containers" sign posted on or near them,


 
The one I use for my saw is a 1.5 gal I think and it has a hard spout and a vent.  I lost the cap to the spout some years back so I just whittled down a stick to shove in there.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 28, 2012)

Jags said:


> Wanna get mad at the new style cans? Try pouring 15 or 20 gallons of fuel into boat tanks. 30 minutes of listening to the tinkle of fuel being poured only to hear it stop to take another breath?
> 
> And the no spills - I think they are good cans, but they are designed wrong to get to the boat tanks that are below deck level. I just want my old, vented, pour spout cans back. I spill FAR more fuel NOW than I ever did with the old design. I am back to a big funnel and screwing the lids off.


 

Now Jagsy, I _know _you can handle this mod....


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 28, 2012)

nate379 said:


> . . . . I lost the cap to the spout some years back so I just whittled down a stick to shove in there.


 
Must be a "Maine" thing . . . (I know, I know . . . technically you're an Alaskan now . . . but you grew up in The County) . . . I have one gas can that is also missing it's spout . . . but I found a piece of plastic that fit perfectly . . . I did cap the end by melting it (not while in the gas can) and folding the end over.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 28, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> I thought it was federal, but maybe it's state laws. Most pumps have a "unlawful to dispense fuel into unapproved containers" sign posted on or near them,


 
They have those same signs here . . . but I have yet to see any one enforcing those laws. I often fill up my chainsaw gas into an old an old 1-gallon windshield washer fluid jug.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 28, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Now Jagsy, I _know _you can handle this mod....


 
"If you don't know what bailing wire is, you prolly don't need to be doin' this." 

Great video!

I'm guessing you saw this one too?


----------



## Jags (Aug 28, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Now Jagsy, I _know _you can handle this mod....


 
Gonna haveta be moddin' me some gas cans.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 28, 2012)

I've been using a small laundry detergent bottle for the B&C oil. I wonder if I could use a slightly bigger one (not the really big ones) for gas?

I had been using an aluminum can that had premix in it from the store (mine says 40:1) so it came prelabeled for me! Only problem is that on a long day it's not enough fuel!


----------



## nate379 (Aug 28, 2012)

I probably would have just bought a new can if they still sold the GOOD cans from "back in the day".  I'd rather whittle a stick and make due vs dealing with those EPA cans that pour gas everywhere but in the fuel tank!



firefighterjake said:


> Must be a "Maine" thing . . . (I know, I know . . . technically you're an Alaskan now . . . but you grew up in The County) . . . I have one gas can that is also missing it's spout . . . but I found a piece of plastic that fit perfectly . . . I did cap the end by melting it (not while in the gas can) and folding the end over.


----------



## ROVERT (Aug 28, 2012)

Joful said:


> "If you don't know what bailing wire is, you prolly don't need to be doin' this."
> 
> Great video!
> 
> I'm guessing you saw this one too?





I'm not sure about having to sneak around with the metal cans at the pumps. I'm pretty sure the signs read something like, "It is illegal to dispense fuel into any container that is not metal OR approved by the fire marshal."... in PA at least.

I also don't believe that color coding is a fed law. It may vary by state. If there's any law about it here in PA, I've certainly never seen it enforced or posted at the pumps.


----------



## Jags (Aug 29, 2012)

Tire valve stems - purchased.


----------



## adjuster11 (Aug 29, 2012)

After spilling a half gallon of gas on my first attempt with a newfangled spout, we did a little research and found these. Website is ezpourspout dot com - eliminate the spaces. I bought a half dozen, I think they ran roughly $11 bucks a pop.

My problem wasn't with the can's, it was with the spouts, and the ones I had required 3 hands. One to hold 5 gallons of gas, one to hold the nozzle open/closed, and one to guide the spout into whatever you were fueling.

The one I've tried leaked just a bit, I tightened it hand tight, no leaks, but it's not nearly as bullet proof as the old Gott gas cans were, before the junk that Blitz now puts out.

Your mileage may vary. Mfr openly admits they may be outlawed eventually if too many people buy them from California, etc.

I can tell you I spilled WAY MORE fuel with the newfangled ones, than the old spouts. I don't own any of the company, they are in Missouri, but I wish I did.


----------



## Jags (Aug 29, 2012)

adjuster11 said:


> I bought a half dozen, I think they ran roughly $11 bucks a pop.


 
Replacing the pour spout is good but only 50% of the solution. The new style cans don't have a vent, so you are gonna get "glug,glug,glug".

Mastermechs post with the video can fix that.
Executive summary:  1/2" drill bit, replacement valve stem, yank needle valve out and then pull the valve stem through the 1/2" hole you drilled in the can (at the typical position of a vent)


----------



## adjuster11 (Aug 29, 2012)

It comes with a nipple and a cap for the backside/top of the jug. I didn't install it on mine. Looks like probably a half inch drill bit, then a little cap for it. Not so sure it's "spillproof" when they go sliding around in the back of your F150 though.



Jags said:


> Replacing the pour spout is good but only 50% of the solution. The new style cans don't have a vent, so you are gonna get "glug,glug,glug".
> 
> Mastermechs post with the video can fix that.
> Executive summary: 1/2" drill bit, replacement valve stem, yank needle valve out and then pull the valve stem through the 1/2" hole you drilled in the can (at the typical position of a vent)


----------



## Jags (Aug 29, 2012)

Tear one of them suckers open. I wanna see the pieces. (pretty please?? )


----------



## adjuster11 (Aug 29, 2012)

Here you go. Far as I can tell, the two yellow caps are the same. The black, and yellow collar look the same but they may have a little different thread/pitch. The little drill in cap, just snaps into it self, but I never put it in. I just let her glug.


----------



## Jags (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the pic.  Very interdasted.


----------



## nate379 (Aug 30, 2012)

What I did on my cans that didn't have a vent is just screwed in a good sized self tapping screw, maybe 3/16" or so in size.  Run it in and out a few times with the drill and it'll be easy enough to take out with your fingers after.


----------



## KarlP (Aug 31, 2012)

When the US went to the 1.6 gallon flush standard, the technology wasn't there yet.  Northern US homeowners got fed up and bought their toilets in Canada.  The technology eventually caught up and you can now buy 1.6 gallon flush toilets that don't need two flushes and a plunger with a 1.6 gallon toilet. 

Scepter makes some nice gas cans up in Canada.  Almost as nice as those mid-90s Chilton cans. You can also buy spouts/vents that will replace many of the US legal cans from there.


----------



## gmule (Aug 31, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> "Nospill" is the brand Dave's after. I have one and make my family members buy them too. They work the best out of all the cans out there. Swap the tops and DOT even likes 'em. They are taking over the shelves at OPE shops everywhere and for good reason. Thicker cans don't distort with temperature fluctuations, they pour much faster than any other non-vented can, and the spout assembly actually works and holds up over time. Mine is 2+ years old and going strong. I have 2 Blitz 5 gal cans and can't wait to get rid of those f*&^ers.
> 
> Should be available at any place that sells Deere or Stihl equipment, or has a Rotary and/or Stens account. Which covers about 99.8% of shops out there.
> 
> ...





I don't know about the can but I sure wouldn't mind putting my hands on no spill Jill's jugs


----------



## Ashful (Aug 31, 2012)

"Now you know our nozzles are great, but what about our cans?"

Yep... she said it.

Unfortunately, she also said "our flow rate is 3 gal/min.  As if that's a _good _thing?!?  There's no way I'm sitting there for two and a half minutes to fill my mower.  My current 5 gallon cans can be emptied in under 30 seconds (better than 10 gallons per minute).


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 1, 2012)

Joful said:


> "Now you know our nozzles are great, but what about our cans?"
> 
> Yep... she said it.
> 
> Unfortunately, she also said "our flow rate is 3 gal/min. As if that's a _good _thing?!? There's no way I'm sitting there for two and a half minutes to fill my mower. My current 5 gallon cans can be emptied in under 30 seconds (better than 10 gallons per minute).


 
If you've used an unmodified can from any other manufacturer then 3 gal a min is _fantastic_.  Fastest can sold today unfortunately.  I'm guessing your cans are old enough to have vent caps on them. 

I have two 5 gal Blitz cans and I'd be shocked if they unloaded 1 gal/min.  And the f%^&*ng valve/nozzle leaks on both of them .


----------



## Ashful (Sep 2, 2012)

Yep... all my cans have vents.  In fact, I bet I can pour faster than 3 gal/minute from the _vent hole_ on my old plastic Eagle gas can!  Spout on that can is about 1-1/4" ID, and the vent is about 1/2" ID, with screw on caps on both / no spout neck.  Works great for quickly filling the 7.5 gallon tank on my mower.


----------



## Jags (Sep 4, 2012)

Can modification is done.  Results in a 100% increase in speed to empty the can (the stupid OEM spout is now the bottle neck).  Mod took less than 5 min. to do:  Highly recommended.


----------



## gmule (Sep 5, 2012)

Jags said:


> Can modification is done. Results in a 100% increase in speed to empty the can (the stupid OEM spout is now the bottle neck). Mod took less than 5 min. to do: Highly recommended.
> View attachment 73162


 
I modded mine as well. I hated that stupid latch before you could press down the handle.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 5, 2012)

Jags said:


> Can modification is done. Results in a 100% increase in speed to empty the can (the stupid OEM spout is now the bottle neck). Mod took less than 5 min. to do: Highly recommended.
> View attachment 73162


 Is it cold where you are is that can just happy to see you?


----------



## River19 (Sep 13, 2012)

While I agree all the newer cans suck donkey nads a good old funnel has solved my problems for all small engine applications.

I have one can that I still can't figure out....I have to pull back on this spring loaded thing and then the can will trickle like an 80 year old with a prostate issue and it takes what seems like days to fill a friggin push mower.  Hence me using a funnel.....heck sometimes I overfill just to smell the spilled gas and thumb my nose to CARB


----------

